# 5w4d pregnant and light bleeding



## Angel79 (May 22, 2012)

Hello,

I am 5w4d pregnant after a FET and when I went to the toilet this morning I noticed some red bleeding  

I had a sharp pain on my right side this morning but no other noticeable pains.

Is this normal?

Thanks


----------



## Bearbones1 (Jul 29, 2012)

I would ring your gp. It is common for some to bleed in early pregnancy. I hope all is ok xxx

I am also 5+4 and have been spotting for a few days but it is brown so I'm not too worried. I would call my epu if it was red  

Xxxxx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Angel79,

I'm guessing you're using progesterone support and that this might be pessaries?

If you are and using it in the front, it can cause irritation to the cervix and cause a little bleeding - I had it before I even got to transfer so obviously panicked!  Nothing else since switching to the back though.

Congrats hunny xx


----------



## Angel79 (May 22, 2012)

Thank u ladies. And congrats to u too Bearbones!

Using progesterone pessaries but not the front end! 

I called clinic and they just said to keep an eye on it. Its gone to spotting and more brown now so feel a lot happier. Just gonna take it really easy!

Thanks againx


----------



## Bearbones1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks. 

Fingers crossed for us both xx


----------



## Bearbones1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Ugh my brown spotting has turned red.  . I have AF type cramps too. Now I'm worried.  

Hope you are ok xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Bearbones,

If I was you, I would call NHS direct and arrange a scan for tomorrow or go to A & E..

Lots of women spot/bleed through pregnancy and go on to have a healthy baby but its best to be on the safe side.


Good Luck

xxxx     xxx


----------



## Bearbones1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks lovely, I called my epu and am going for scan at 0845 tomorrow. Fingers crossed. It has eased a bit xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Finges crossed hun xxx

Let us know xx


----------



## Bearbones1 (Jul 29, 2012)

All was well with the scan. They said it's at be implantation bleed. Saw two sacs and two yolk sacs. Eeek x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Congrats bearbones

Eek.. Twinnies


----------



## Angel79 (May 22, 2012)

Bearbone - soz havent been on till now! So sorry for your scare bleed but so so pleased all is well. And twinnies to boot - that is fantastic!

Rest up and take it v v easy!

Havent had any bleed today but been pretty lazy. dh and famille have cracked the whip and no more dog walks for me for the next few weeks.

Xx


----------

